# Pentax Auto 110 Can’t See Through Viewfinder/ potential Stuck Shutter



## iKokomo (May 28, 2021)

I just acquired a Pentax Auto 110 SLR with 2 lenses, auto-wonder, case, and a couple of rolls of film. When I got it, I could not see through the viewfinder, the film advance lever would move about halfway, and it seemed like the shutter was stuck.

I just bought a pair of brand new Energizer 357/303 1.55v batteries and put an old roll of half-used 110 film that was in the camera.

A solid yellow light shows up in the viewfinder, but nothing happens when I press the shutter button, also, nothing happens when I try to cock the film advance lever. I still cannot see through the viewfinder.

Is this a known problem? How can I fix this really neat camera?

*More Info:*
Ok, so after reading the manual and learning about the parts of the camera, what seems to be the problem is that the aperture diaphragm is shut (or stopped) all the down. There is no light being let through the aperture diaphragm. Therefore I cannot see anything through the viewfinder.


----------

